# Blood Angels



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

So it's been a while. I just moved back to Japan and started working as a teacher, so free time for models has been short.

Anyhow here is my newest _very early_ WIP.



























The jump pack blue tacked onto the SGT.


















My librarians. WIP










Very early pics of my deathco


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice work ... I like the looks of your squads. +rep


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

howd you make the left librarian? he looks awesome!


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## couger-w (Oct 4, 2009)

now thats how i like my Blood Angels too look. Rough and battle hardend

nice job


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Started work on my furioso librarian dreadnaught.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Finally finished the first Assault Squad


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Excellent work!


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

they're looking awesome every time Todeswind, +rep

id still like to know how you made that librarian...


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

*VERY* EARLY WIP SHOTS


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

More WIP MEPHIST


















More work on the Dread


















Another shot of one of the librarians WIP










Early shot of one of the sanguinary priets


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks great! I'm not keen on the metal Term LC on the Sang Priest, though...the shoulder is too big..out of proportion. But the rest of your work is top notch! +rep


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

WIP


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Early shot of my land raider.


















Interchangeable turrets.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

the sevitor skull is really cool.. i just feel like the green stuff is way to thick. and you have to many folds in it.. doesnt flow properly.

dont know how to say it differently..


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Great looking work on your Blood Angels so far, that`s a nice looking red you have going on!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

(i dont think he's gonna tell us about the librarian)


----------



## couger-w (Oct 4, 2009)

Loving the solid red on them rep time me thinks


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Loving the Forgeworld siding, very well detailed on the wings. Rep!


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

It's not forgeworld.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh really? Where did you get them from or were they custom built?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks good mate! I like the terminators especially so far. I am also curious as to where you got the panels for your LR. +rep


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey, you're getting some really good ink in the recesses... what are you using to get that effect?

+ Rep


----------



## Jae Namkyoung (Sep 6, 2010)

It all looks really solid bro, nice work.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

CLT40k said:


> Hey, you're getting some really good ink in the recesses... what are you using to get that effect?
> 
> + Rep


You can buy 0.05mm tip pens filled with India ink or black paint.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

CLT40k said:


> Hey, you're getting some really good ink in the recesses... what are you using to get that effect?
> 
> + Rep





Boc said:


> Oh really? Where did you get them from or were they custom built?


I bought from this manufacturer http://sciborminiatures.com/


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Ah, another mini creator to peruse in my free time, thanks 

It really does look just excellent.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

My reds are a result of layering and inks. 

First - Dark flesh, two coats watered down. 

Second- Dark flesh/scab red 1:1 

Third- scab red 

Fourth- Scab red/ Foundation red (the name escapes me) 1:1 

Fifth- Foundation red 

Sixth- watered down wash of Baal Red 

Seventh- Blood Red with Baal red used to smooth instead of water 

Eight- Blood Red, two watered down coats. 

Nine- Red ink (vallejo inks) 

Ten- Highlight with blood red mixed with bad moon yellow.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good! I have always liked how vibrant your red is! Termies are looking great! +rep


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Love the vibrant red... very mid 90's GW. Thats how marines should look... plus dont you think paint technology would allow such bright colors after a few thousand years? Enough of the weathering models!  

The scibor panels are larger than I thought they would be. But I like them. I have ordered several myself... were they easy to work with?


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

To be honest I'd been planning to use them in lieu of the rhino top door (honestly when do you need that damned thing) but they're a bit too large for that so they became extra armor on my land raider.

Scibor Minis resins sometimes are a bit curved by the changing temperatures of transport (it happens with most resin) but you can fix that by soaking them in warm (but not boiling) water. Because its resin you're going to have to soak the panel in cold water before you glue or paint it otherwise the paint wont adhere properly. You're also going to need to sand the edges a bit.

I don't like to weather my models, mostly because I'm not very good at it. It's the same reason I tend not to use NMM. If I ever figure out how to do it properly I will do it but of all the legions to not be weathered the Blood Angels seem like the right one.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

The white trim on your Terminators is wonderful - the helmets really help the models to stand out. Excellent work! + rep


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Early WIP of Chapter master in terminator armor (Yes I realize he looks like a chaplain at the moment give it time) and a sanguinary priest in terminator armor.


















And the Librarians (just some touchups and they'll be ready to be dipped).


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I love the Sang Priest in Termy armor and the conversted Black Reach captain to a Librarian is also very nice! Good stuff as usual :good: +rep

Edit: gotta spread the love first apparently...


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Turrets for the LR


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice job. Just looked through the log and enjoyed it .


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Almost finished


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

That Land Raider is looking really aswesome! The Scibor panels add some really nice detail and your paint job on them is quality! Nice work! +rep


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

I really like that Landraider and the other figures as well. Thats some nice Angels. And those bits from Scibor looks tempting. Have some rep.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Finally finished the Librarians









Group shot of what's done so far


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good Todeswind! I especially like how much definition there is in the unhelmeted guys facial features. As always I really like the contrast of the yellow and red on your minis. Keep up the good work! I assume that you are going to be basing them in a similar style to your Terminators?


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Todeswind said:


>


I'm keenly interested in the double headed eagle crest this mini has on him, over his hooded head.. Please do tell me what bit was used and how you did this.. I so want to pinch this technique for an upcoming project.

Great looking army you have there sir.

FFX


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Firefighter X said:


> I'm keenly interested in the double headed eagle crest this mini has on him, over his hooded head.. Please do tell me what bit was used and how you did this.. I so want to pinch this technique for an upcoming project.
> 
> Great looking army you have there sir.
> 
> FFX


FFX I am pretty sure that he started with an AoBR Captain model for the base of his conversion. The AoBR Captain has that crest.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Great find Midge, thx bro.

I've seen him do it on a few other minis too... I'd like to know what he did on the non AoBR minis.

FFX


----------



## Blood_Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

Love that last mini, the double headed eagle is a nice touch. paint scheme is different, i like it. Yellow is hard to work with! +rep for that. My only criticism is maybe put slightly thinner layers of yellow on and do a few more of them to keep those stronger colours from underneath from showing.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

The librarian is in fact the AOBR Captain with some alterations, I couldn't begin to tell you where all the parts I used on him came from as my bitz box contains the accumulated randomness that comes with 14 years of playing 40k. I just grabbed the bit that looks best for what I wanted and went with it. I think the skull staff was from the Apocalypse bunker think (the "bastion" I think) and the cybernetic arm is from the commander sprue.


I use the AOBR commander for all sorts of coversions.










And I tend to get a bit creative with the AOBR boxed set.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like that Ork conversion out of the AoBR Dread. Great stuff that!


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Very nice army, love.The.Librarians. +rep for them!


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Cool, loving the Dante conversion especially!


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

I got some painting done.... the earthquake and Tidal wave slowed me down a bit....


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

your emo space vamps look quite good! quite cartoony though with the heavy immediate Black lines, but at the same time, they look like it was done purposely, good job on that. +rep


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Look very good . Nice colour scheme!

Do you all ways paint your models before finishing putting them together?


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes I do, at least for anything with a painted interior.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Really nice looking assault squad man! The checker board pattern is really nicely done!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Assault squad lookd very good. I like the way you have used the checked pattern. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Group shot of what is finished so far.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic looking army mate! The way that the white and bone bits pop on the terminators is really fantastic. The storm raven is shaping up nicely as well. Are those Scibor panels that you have added to that as well?


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

The army looks very impressive so far, sir. I especially like the yellow beaks and trim on the assault marines...

My only issue [and it's a slight one] is that the flock / green foliage on the bases in the army shot draws the eye far too much for my liking...I think something a little more subtle will really keep the attention where it should be - on the awesome miniatures!


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Your BA your very good. I like the storm raven with the checks.
Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice work on these BA, I love the LR! The SR is turning out very good as well! + Rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice job on the checker pattern mate! That can be a bitch but you have pulled it off nicely.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

That is one sexy looking Storm Raven mate! I love the addition of the gold colors that you put on your stuff, really adds and interesting color characteristic that is quite unique. Good work!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Have to agree with Midge913 that the gold look really good on the storm raven.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

A marvelous Raven. And how did you do the "dirt" on the underside and landing gear ? +rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

A little too much weathering for my personal tastes, but overall it is very nicely done. The paint job is really striking! Good work mate.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I like how you have done the weathering. Going to look very impressive on the tabletop, but will probably get shot in the first game you use it almost straight away.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

These are looking awesome mate.

+REP!

Rev


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Group shot.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Impressive looking army shot.
Sanguinary priests look good. Nice use of the sanguinary guard bolter.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with Hammer. The Sang Priests are looking really nice!


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice start on Astorath mate! I really like that model and I look forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Those Sang Guard are shaping up very nicely!


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sanguinary guard look great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Did a big more work on the sanguinary guard.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am not sure how I feel about the purple on the power fist, but overall I really like them in red armor. Good work man!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sanguinary guard are coming along very nicely.I particularly like the way you have done the faces.


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

I like your red Sanguinary Guard a lot! I dreaded painting my Sanguinary Guard because of all the metallics until I saw yours (it doesn't have to be in metallics!). Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

These guys are looking excellent.

One critique though, the eyes are too prominent. I find them really distracting, the pupils are too big, the whites are too big, and there is far too much contrast in and around the eyes.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I have to say that I am really digging the sang guard. I’m not fond of their gold scheme, but these look sweet in red. I also have to say that the purple power weapons are very nice, I’m not sure how I feel about the power fist purple as well, but it matches the rest of them so it works. You have a great P-log going here man, I always make sure I check in on it from time to time, keep up the good work and have some Rep!


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Really great work! You can see the technique improvments you have developed from the begining of this thread to the end. I really like the purple power weapons but have to agree with the other assesments about the powerfist.

**one other small suggestion. The bionic eye on the model with the power fist needs something to help it "stand out better"

keep up the great work!

Doc


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

You've done a good job


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work on astorath.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Very nicely done. I am very jealous. Love the extra details like the panels. Thanks for sharing where you got them. +rep from me.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Starting the final two squads and the final character.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------

